# Thanks whatever for?????



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All 

Thanks whatever for? 

Well have you noticed on the right hand side of the screen when you click to read a Post.Where it says.

*Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: Gwladys Street 
Posts: 740
Rep Power: 15504*

Just above the bit above, is a Box with Thanks in it. Ok found it, Good. Now the Rep Power bit is when someone likes a post they have read and clicks on the Big Thanks this then adds more point to your Rep Power.

So if you like something that you read then just click THANKS.

It's a way of thanking the Original poster or a member who has replied.

Peter


----------

